

When did web sites become "properties"? - davidw

Seems like one of those faddish language things.  When did it come to pass, exactly?  I suppose it appeals because "property" sounds a lot more concrete than "web site".
======
pg
They called them that at Yahoo in 1998. I think it's derived from the
entertainment industry, which Y was then trying to imitate.

~~~
aristus
Spot on. The re-organization along old-media lines accelerated when Semel took
over, all the way down to separate budgets, server allocations, and almost no
communication between the "properties".

Frankly, I don't know what the fuck they were thinking... the most obvious
effect of the internet on business is how it dissolves structures like that.

------
alaskamiller
people were calling websites properties back in the mid 90's.

developers : properties :: web developers : web properties

